# eBay bars



## Number_Five

Hi everyone.
Ill be franc, I am new to all this. I made my research, understood the process and found where to buy all the chemicals, tools and containers. I am currently looking for the scrap itself. While doing so, I stumbled upon a bunch of adds on eBay that sell actual gold bars they got by harvesting the electronic scrap. What caught my attention is the price though. It is extremely low. 
For example, there is this listing "500 Grams Scrap Gold Bar For Gold Recovery Melted Different Computer Coin Pins" and the guy sells 500g for just 60$. I am completely lost because I thought that the gold obtained through processing CPUs and motherboards and such is very pure at the end. The add does specify that it is not pure gold. Am I missing something here? Where is the catch? The add title mentions melting computer pins, does it mean the guy just melted gold plated parts without extracting the gold?
Thank you for your answers.


----------



## justinhcase

If it is gold contaminated brass bar's you want, they are great.
I am quite disgusted with the amount of people on eBay simply making money out of other peoples aspiration and saying they deserved to lose their money for being stupid.
No, just uninformed and still a bit gullible.
Which can be an expensive exercise in this trade.


----------



## Number_Five

So this is most likely just brass bars with trace amounts of gold?


----------



## jimdoc

Number_Five said:


> So this is most likely just brass bars with trace amounts of gold?



Correct. Save your money and study this forum.


----------



## Number_Five

Many thanks, I will now resume my search for scrap parts!


----------



## Martijn

Sites like this one can give you an indication of what the different kinds of scrap are worth and which are the best to collect for you. 

https://www.hollandrecycling.com/elektronica-recycling/printed-circuit-boards

Buying e-scrap will not generate much profit, if any. Try to get it for free or recycle e waste for metals and sort the most valuable scrap for precious metals. Finding a good source is maybe even harder than learning how to recover the gold.


----------



## lanfear

You can see for your self in this video by Sreetips. I recomend to watch more of his videos. He is one of the few youtubers worth watching. 
https://youtu.be/mAANejUlJ8g


----------



## g_axelsson

They used to be called "gold drops" and was at best melted gold plated pins and at worst just polished brass bars of unknown origin. Do a search for "gold drops ebay" and I think you will find plenty of information.

In my youth I had an idea of melting pins and refine it by extracting the copper in an electrolytic cell. Years later I found the melted blobs, put them in my stock pot and let the acid consume them. After a year they were all gone and the gold appeared as a black sludge at the bottom. That's the only sane way to refine blobs like that.

Buying those "gold bars" on ebay is just a quick way to part with your money and you will probably not get any gold in the end.

I'm talking to everyone about refining and electronic scrap, offering taking care of everything people have at home. Now and then I get an offer or a tip and could fill up my car with metals and electronic scrap. I scrap machines and sort by iron, cables, aluminium, copper, brass, stainless and low grade circuit boards. All this is sold at the scrap yard and pays for fuel and chemicals. The high grade stuff I keep for myself. Plastics and a tiny part of electronic waste goes to the recycling center.
The rumor that I take all scrap has paid out well, I now take care of all electronic scrap and cables for two or three companies in town. One company that deals with service of telephone lines (copper or fiber) have realized that it's cheaper to just give me the coordinates for the cables they pull down from the old copper network than having to pay for employees to take them in and sell it to the scrap yard. Next lot to pick up is 1800 meters, I'll do it after midsummer when I'm finished with my current project. Now and then they clean out a cellular base station or a phone exchange and my friend at that company just ask me if he can drop it off at my door. It provides me with ample of material for my gold refining hobby. :mrgreen: 

I wish you luck in finding scrap. If you just let it take it's time it will come, just pass the word around.

Göran


----------



## Number_Five

lanfear said:


> You can see for your self in this video by Sreetips. I recomend to watch more of his videos. He is one of the few youtubers worth watching.
> https://youtu.be/mAANejUlJ8g



This is an amazing video and channel. Thank you


----------



## davidzaslow

Hi,
I have a question in the same line, I have a friend that is the manager of a cellphone repair shop and currently he just throws away his e-waste. He is willing to pass all on to me, his shop is very busy full from morning to night, is it worth my time? what parts of cellphones are worth saving?
It's important to state that i'm doing this as a hobby and not for living or hope of becoming rich but still I would like to end up with some gold and not to lose money on the way.

Thanks
David


----------



## Swissgoldrefiner

This bar come from Israel...it's 100% scam! look on youtube, sreetips made a video on it...0% gold...


----------



## joekbit

Number_Five said:


> Hi everyone.
> Ill be franc, I am new to all this. I made my research, understood the process and found where to buy all the chemicals, tools and containers. I am currently looking for the scrap itself. While doing so, I stumbled upon a bunch of adds on eBay that sell actual gold bars they got by harvesting the electronic scrap. What caught my attention is the price though. It is extremely low.
> For example, there is this listing "500 Grams Scrap Gold Bar For Gold Recovery Melted Different Computer Coin Pins" and the guy sells 500g for just 60$. I am completely lost because I thought that the gold obtained through processing CPUs and motherboards and such is very pure at the end. The add does specify that it is not pure gold. Am I missing something here? Where is the catch? The add title mentions melting computer pins, does it mean the guy just melted gold plated parts without extracting the gold?
> Thank you for your answers.
> View attachment 46295


Check out sreetips youtube videos. I think he had 500 grams of the same stuff. Not a drop of gold in any of it. Just because it looks gold ,,,,well you get my point. Don't buy that stuff


----------



## goldshark

I posted some comments about some people claiming to be from Dubai,who got all their Ids and money stolen. Had mega "Gold" they would part for at rediculously low prices, due to their crisis. All was stamped 14k or 18k. Assays can be found on youtube under gold scam assay. Apparently the latest scam is bars on eBay. Long story short, do not buy any gold from anybody, unless you have some Nitric to drop a cutting into. It might have a few mils electro plated on top, so take a cutting. The best thing to do with these people, if you can meet with them, is to purchase over $600 worth, get their license plate, and immediately call the cops. These people are real scammers. I got hosed for $4,500. Called the Sheriff with plates, cell phone #, description of car and occupants. Sheriff said there was nothing he could do. Called state attorney general, no response. I am beginning to think these people may work for the government somehow. Either that, or the government doesn't prosecute fraud under a certain amount. It is supposed to be $600 for felonious fraud. Very frustrating. That is why the better known refiners say to send the gold, will refine and pay around 95-98 % of spot.That is also why I asked about the gold source in the " Gold will not drop " post. I thought maybe they got hosed by this kind of scam also. Don't trust anybody that you can't track down. The scammers were so sincere, unbelievably great at their craft.


----------



## Ohiogoldfever

Amazing how they can be so good at screwing people over. There’s a great future in politics for these kind of people.


----------



## silver1

Zinc and copper makes a pretty brass colored gold!


----------



## tlgero4699

Your better off buying CPU's or IC chips that would give higher yields. At $60 though you can buy actual placer gold that is usually 20k to 22k a gram and get more bang for your buck. Those melt bars yield less than 1/100 a gram and are more copper and other metals than anything.


----------



## tlgero4699

davidzaslow said:


> Hi,
> I have a question in the same line, I have a friend that is the manager of a cellphone repair shop and currently he just throws away his e-waste. He is willing to pass all on to me, his shop is very busy full from morning to night, is it worth my time? what parts of cellphones are worth saving?
> It's important to state that i'm doing this as a hobby and not for living or hope of becoming rich but still I would like to end up with some gold and not to lose money on the way.
> 
> Thanks
> David


Processor and IC chips can yield gold you can also get some silver from solder contacts as well.


----------



## orvi

silver1 said:


> Zinc and copper makes a pretty brass colored gold!


Yeah, most expensive brass of your life 
Also laughing a lot when I see "pouring 24k gold knife" type videos. Never thought that gold give off white fumes when melted and burn with greenish flame


----------



## Yggdrasil

You know, if you take 4 pieces of 6 karat gold bars and melt them to one bar, it is 4 times 6 karat becomes 24 karat by the magical alchemy.... No?

And then there are plenty room for zinc and copper and what ever you want in there.

Who knows how their minds work.


----------



## Ohiogoldfever

Can I suggest that a sticky of pinned post is made about these bars? 

Seems this question comes up about once a month...


----------

